# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  MDX help

## Maty

Hi,

i have writen CALC Measures , which is OK. Name of Measure ist FTE PEP (FTE)
Problem is when I want drilltrought another DImension like is "Dienste"
I will paste some pics.

My MDX Query
calc_fte.jpg


Here is everythink OK
fte2.jpg

Here is then problem, wenn I want to see  Dimesinion "Dienst" then I get NULL.
What I am doing wrong.

fte3.jpg


lg,Matevz

----------

